# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  19.Yüzyılda Osmanlı Devleti ve Yaşanan Gelişmeler

## ceyda

19.Yüzyılda Osmanlı'nın Durumu - XIX. Yüzyılda Yaşanan Gelişmeler - 19.Yüzyılda Osmanlı Devleti 19. yüzyılda Osmanlı Devleti hızla dağılmaya ve beraberinde parçalanmaya başladı. Bunda Fransız İhtilali'nin sonuçları, Sanayi İnkılâbı ve kapitülasyonlar gibi Osmanlı devletini derinden sarsan nedenler etkili oldu.Avrupa tarafından Osmanlıya yakıştırılan "Hasta Adam" benzetmesi yine bu dönemlere ait bir yakıştırma olarak ortaya çıkmıştır. 

I-FRANSIZ İHTİLALİ VE OSMANLI ÜZERİNDEKİ ETKİLERİ 

Fransız İhtilali'nin Nedenleri 

Fransız İhtilalinin ortaya çıkmasında etkili olan sebepler şunlardır: 

 İngiltere ve ABD'deki demokrasi ve insan hakları ile ilgili gelişmelerin Fransız halkını etkilemesi
 Fransa'da halkın sınıflara ayrılmış olması
 Kralın halka baskı yapması, kendisi lüks ve israf içinde yaşaması, halkın ise aşırı derecede yoksul olması
 Aydınlanma Çağında yetişen Fransız aydınlarının insan hakları, eşitlik, adalet, demokrasi, hürriyet gibi konularda yazdıkları eserlerin halkı etkilemesi
 Fransa'nın 17. yüzyılda girdiği savaşlar ve gereksiz harcamalar yüzünden ekonomisinin bozulması, Kralın halktan yeni vergiler almak istemesi Bu nedenlerden dolayı 1789'da Paris'te başlayan halk ayaklanması sonunda Fransa'da krallık sona erdi meşrutiyet yönetimi kuruldu.

Fransız İhtilali'nin Sonuçları 

Fransız İhtilali tüm dünyada yaygınlaşan devletleri ve toplumları siyasi ve sosyal yönden etkileyen önemli sonuçlara yol açtı. Bu sonuçlar şunlardır:
 Eşitlik, hürriyet, adalet ve milliyetçilik akımları tüm dünyaya yayıldı. 
 Devletlerin siyasi, hukuki, toplumsal yapısında önemli değişiklikler oldu.
 Krallıkların yerini demokrasi yönetimleri almaya başladı. İnsan Hakları Beyannamesi tüm dünyada yayıldı.
 Milliyetçilik akımı çok uluslu devletler için yıkım oldu.
 Avrupada büyük savaşlara neden oldu.Osmanlı Devleti çok uluslu bir yapıya sahip olduğundan milliyetçilik akımından çok etkilendi. Azınlıklar bağımsız devletler kurmak için ayaklandılar. İhtilalin Osmanlı Devleti'ne olumlu etkileri de oldu. İnsan hakları, demokrasi, eşitlik, adalet, hürriyet gibi yenilikler Osmanlı toplumunu etkiledi. Tanzimat ve Islahat Fermanı ile I. Meşrutiyet bu etkilenmenin en önemli sonuçlarıdır.

II-19. YY'DAKİ SİYASİ OLAYLAR 

Sırp ve Yunan İsyanları 

Sırplar, din, dil, ticaret hürriyetine sahip olarak yüzyıllarca Osmanlı yönetiminde yaşadılar. Ancak Gerileme Döneminde durum değişti.Osmanlı - Rus ve Avusturya savaşları sırasında Sırbistan'ın savaş alanı haline gelmesi Sırbistan'a tayin edilen yeniçerilerin ve bazı yöneticilerin halka kötü davranması ,Avusturya ve Rusya'nın kışkırtmaları Milliyetçilik akımının Sırp halkını etkilemesi nedenlerinden dolayı Sırplar 1804'te isyan etti.İsyan Ruslar tarafından desteklendi. Osmanlı Devleti 1812'de Ruslarla yaptığı Bükreş Antlaşması ile Sırplara bazı ayrıcalıklar tanıdı. Sırplar, 1829'da Ruslarla yapılan Edirne Antlaşmasıyla iç işlerinde bağımsız oldular. 1878 Berlin Antlaşmasıyla da tam bağımsız hale geldiler.

Yunan İsyanı (1821-1829) 

Osmanlı Devleti içinde en fazla ayrıcalığa sahip toplumlardan biri olan Rumlar Atina, Mora Yarımadası ile Ege adalarında yaşıyorlardı. Rumların isyan etmelerinde; milliyetçilik akımı ile Avrupa devletleri ve Rusya'nın kışkırtmaları etkili olmuştur.Rumların, deniz ticareti sayesinde zenginleşmeleri, Avrupalılar tarafından desteklenmeleri, iyi örgütlenmeleri ve Osmanlı devlet yönetiminde görevler almaları başarıya ulaşmalarını kolaylaştırmıştır.Osmanlı Devleti, 1821de başlayan Yunan isyanını bastıramadı. Padişah II. Mahmut Mora ve Girit valiliği karşılığında Mısır valisi Mehmet Ali Paşadan yardım istedi. Mehmet Ali Paşa kuvvetleri isyanı bastırdı. Ancak, Rusya ve diğer Avrupa devletleri Rumlara bağımsızlık verilmesini istediler. İstekleri kabul edilmeyince de Navarin'deki Osmanlı ve Mısır donanmasını yaktılar (1827) Rusya Osmanlı Devleti'ne savaş açtı. Yeniçeri Ocağı'nı yeni kaldırmış olan Osmanlı Devleti savaşı kaybetti.Ruslarla Edirne Antlaşması yapıldı. 

Buna göre; 

 Yunanistan'a bağımsızlık verilecek, Sırbistan, iç işlerinde bağımsız olacak
 Osmanlı Devleti, bazı topraklarını Rusya'ya verecekti.

Mısır ve Boğazlar Sorunu (1831-1841) 

Yunan Devleti kurulunca, Mısır valisi Mehmet Ali Paşa'ya vaad edilen Mora valiliği verilemedi. Mehmet Ali Paşa Mora yerine Suriye valiliğini istedi. İsteği kabul edilmeyince de isyan etti. Mısır kuvvetleri, üzerlerine gönderilen kuvvetleri yenerek Konya'ya kadar ilerlediler. II. Mahmut Avrupa devletlerinden yardım istedi. Bu isteğe yalnızca Rusya olumlu cevap verdi. Rusların İstanbul'a gelmesinden korkan İngiltere ve Fransa'nın araya girmesiyle Kütahya 
Antlaşması imzalandı (1833). 

Buna göre; 

 Mehmet Ali Paşaya Mısır valiliğine ek olarak Girit ve Suriye valiliği, oğlu İbrahim Paşa'ya da Cidde valiliğine ek olarak Adana valiliği verilecekti.
 Kütahya Antlaşması iki tarafı da memnun etmedi. II. Mahmut yeni bir savaş durumunda İngiltere ve Fransa'ya güvenemediğinden Rusya ile Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması'nı yaptı 

Buna göre;

 Osmanlı Devleti bir savaşa girecek olursa Rusya asker göndererek yardım edecekti.
 Rusya bir savaşa girecek olursa Osmanlı Devleti Rusya'nın isteğine göre Boğazları kapatacaktı.
 Antlaşma sekiz yıl yürürlükte kalacaktı. II. Mahmut 1839'da Mehmet Ali Paşa üzerine bir ordu gönderdi. Ancak gönderilen ordu Nizip Savaşı'nda yenildi.Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması gereği Rus donanması İstanbul'a geldi. İngiltere ve diğer Avrupa devletleri araya girdi.Bunun üzerine Londra Antlaşması ile Mısır sorunu çözüldü (1840). 

Buna göre;

 Mısır'ın yönetimi Mehmet Ali Paşa ve oğullarına bırakıldı.
 Mısır'ın dış işlerinde Osmanlı Devleti'ne bağlı kalması ve yıllık vergi ödemesi kabul edildi.
 1841'de Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması'nın süresi bitti. İngiltere ve Fransa'nın girişimleri ile Londra'da bir konferans toplandı ve Londra Boğazlar Sözleşmesi imzalandı. 

Buna göre;

 Boğazların yönetimi Osmanlı Devleti'nde kalacak
 Barış zamanında Boğazlar savaş gemilerine kapalı, ticaret gemilerine açık olacaktı.

Kırım Savaşı (1853-1856) 

Osmanlı Devleti Mısır sorununu çözdükten sonra Tanzimat Fermanı ile bir dizi yenilik hareketlerine girişti. Osmanlı Devleti'nin güçlenmesini istemeyen Rusya, İngiltere'ye Osmanlı topraklarını paylaşmayı teklif etti. İngiltere siyasi ve ticari çıkarlarından dolayı bu teklifi reddetti.Bunun üzerine Rusya, Osmanlı Devleti'ni tek başına parçalamaya karar vererek kabul edilemez isteklerde bulundu. Bu istekler;

 Kudüs'te Katoliklere verilen hakların Ortodokslara da verilmesi (Kutsal yerler sorunu)
 Osmanlı sınırları içinde yaşayan bütün Ortodoksların Rusya'nın himayesine verilmesi
 Boğazlarla ilgili olarak Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması'na benzer yeni bir antlaşma yapılmasıydı.İngiltere ve Fransa ile anlaşan Osmanlı Devleti, Rus isteklerini reddetti.Bunun üzerine Rusya, Kafkasya ve balkanlardan saldırıya geçti (1853).Osmanlı ordusu hem Balkanlarda hem de Kafkasya'da Rus ordusunu yendi.Ruslar Sinop limanında demirli bulunan bir Osmanlı donanmasını yaktı (1853)İngiltere ve Fransa ile İtalya'daki Piyemonte Hükümeti Osmanlı Devleti'ne destek amacıyla asker gönderdi. Müttefik kuvvetler Kırım'a çıkarma yaptılar. Zor durumda kalan Rusya barış istedi.Paris Antlaşması imzalandı.

Buna göre;

 Osmanlı Devleti, Avrupa devleti sayılacak, Avrupa devletler hukukundan yararlanacak, toprak bütünlüğü Avrupa devletlerinin garantisi altında olacak
 Karadeniz'de hiçbir devlet tersane ve donanma bulundurmayacak.Boğazlar 1841 Londra Boğazlar Sözleşmesine göre yönetilecekti.Osmanlılar galip devlet olmasına rağmen antlaşmanın Karadeniz'le ilgili Maddesinden dolayı yenik devlet durumuna düşmüştür.Rusya, elde ettiği kazançlarının çoğunu kaybetmiştir.Antlaşmanın sonuna Islahat Fermanı da eklenmiştir.

1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı ve Berlin Antlaşması 

Paris Antlaşmasına rağmen Rusya emellerinden vaz geçmedi. Avrupa'daki gelişmelerden yararlanarak Osmanlı Devleti üzerindeki emellerini gerçekleştirmek amacıyla yeniden harekete geçti. Balkanlı ulusları kışkırttı. Bosna - Hersek'te isyanlar çıktı. Avrupa devletlerinin isteği ile İstanbul ve Londra'da toplanan konferanslarda Osmanlı Devleti'nden Sırbistan, Romanya ve Karadağ'a bağımsızlık, Bosna Hersek ve Bulgaristan'a özerklik verilmesi, Hristiyanların yaşadığı yerlerde ıslahat yapılması istendi.Osmanlı Devleti, Avrupa devletlerini etkilemek ve isyanları önlemek için meşrutiyeti ilan etti. Bun rağmen Avrupa devletleri isteklerini yeniledi. Osmanlı Devleti bu istekleri kabul etmeyince de Rusya, Osmanlı Devleti'ne savaş açtı (1878).

Osmanlı Devleti, Kafkasya ve Balkanlarda bazı başarılar kazandıysa da Ruslar doğuda Erzurum'a batıda ise İstanbul önlerinde Çatalca'ya kadar ilerledi.Osmanlı Devleti barış istedi. Ruslarla Ayastefanos Antlaşması yapıldı. Bu antlaşmayla Ruslar, Osmanlı Devleti'ni istediği gibi parçaladı. Ancak Avrupa devletleri bu durumu tanımayarak Berlin'de yeni bir konferans topladılar. Konferans sonunda Berlin Antlaşması imzalandı. 
Buna göre; 
 Romanya, Karadağ ve Sırbistan'a tam bağımsızlık verilecek, Bulgaristan iç işlerinde bağımsız bir prenslik olacaktı.
 Kars, Ardahan ve Batum Ruslara bırakılacak. Teselya Yunanistan'a verilecekti.
 Bosna - Hersek'in yönetimi geçici olarak Avusturya'ya bırakılacaktı.
Bu antlaşmadan sonra İngiltere ve Fransa Osmanlı toprak bütünlüğünü koruma politikasından vazgeçtiler. Bunun sonunda;1878'de Kıbrıs'ı üs olarak alan İngiltere 1882'de Mısır'ı da işgal ederek Hindistan yolunu güvenceye aldı.1830'da Cezayir'i işgal etmiş olan Fransa, 1881'de Tunus'u da işgal etti.Bundan sonra Osmanlı Devleti'nin dağılması hızlanarak devam etti.

III-19.YY'DA YAPILAN YENİLİKLER VE DEMOKRATİKLEŞME ÇABALARI 

19. yüzyılda Osmanlılar batıyı daha iyi anlamaya ve daha köklü ıslahatlar yapmaya çalıştılar. Bu ıslahatlar üzerinde özellikle Fransız İhtilali'nin sonuçları etkili oldu.

II. Mahmut Döneminde Yapılan Yenilikler 

 II. Mahmut'un ilk yıllarında Alemdar Mustafa Paşa, yeniliklere destek bulmak için âyanlarla Sened-i İttifak Antlaşmasını yaptı.(İlk kez hükümdarın yetkilerinde kısıtlama olmuştur.) 
 Nizam-ı Cedit ordusuna benzeyen Sekbanı Cedit ordusunu kurdu. Ancak bir yeniçeri isyanı sonunda Alemdar öldürüldü. Sekbanı Cedit Ocağı da kaldırıldı.
 II. Mahmut Eşkinci Ocağı adıyla yeni bir ordu daha kurdu. Ancak, bu ordu da yeniçerilerin tepkisi sonucu kaldırıldı.
 II. Mahmut yenilikler konusunda iyice hazırlandı. Yeniçerilere karşı topçu ocakları ile halkı ve ulemayı yanına çekti. 
 1826'da Yeniçeri Ocağı'nı kaldırarak (Vakayı Hayriye) yeniliklerin önündeki en önemli engeli ortadan kaldırdı. Bundan sonra yenilikler hızlandı.

a. Askeri Alanda Yapılan Yenilikler:

 Yeniçeri Ocağı kaldırıldı. Yerine Asakir-i Mansure-i Muhammediye adıyla yeni bir ocak kuruldu. 
 Orduya subay yetiştirmek amacıyla Harp Okulu açıldı. 
 Avrupa'dan subay ve uzmanlar getirildi.

b. İdari ve Sosyal Alanda Yapılan Yenilikler: 

 Divan örgütü kaldırılarak yerine bakanlıklar (nazırlıklar) kuruldu. 
 Yenilikler için askeri, adli ve idari meclisler oluşturuldu.
 Valiler doğrudan merkezden atandı. Köy ve mahalle için muhtarlıklar kuruldu.
 Memurlara rütbe ve nişan verildi, Dahiliye (iç işleri), ve hariciye (dış işleri) olarak ikiye ayrılıp maaş bağlandı. Ceket, pantolon ve fes giyme zorunluluğu getirildi.
 Askeri ve mali amaçlı olarak ilk nüfus sayımı yapıldı.
 Polis teşkilatı ile posta teşkilatı kuruldu.
 Müsadere usûlü (devletin kişilerin mallarına el koyması) kaldırılıp özel mülkiyet güvenceye alındı.
 Takvim-i Vekayi adıyla ilk resmi gazete çıkarıldı.

c.Eğitim ve Sağlık Alanında Yapılan Yenilikler: 

 İstanbul'da ilköğretim zorunlu oldu.
 Rüştiye (ortaokul) okulları açıldı. 
 Ayrıca devlet memuru yetiştirmek için okul açıldı.
 Avrupa'ya öğrenci gönderildi. Tercüme odası kuruldu. 
 Yabancı dil öğreten okul açıldı.Askeri tıp okulu açıldı. Karantina tedbirleri alındı.

Tanzimat ve Islahat Fermanları 

a.Tanzimat Fermanı: II.Mahmut'un yerine geçen oğlu I. Abdülmecit yenilikleri devam ettirmek istiyordu. Bu amaçla Mustafa Reşit Paşa'yı sadrazamlığa getirdi.Mustafa Reşit Paşa yapılacak yeniliklerin esaslarını belirleyen Tanzimat Fermanını ilan etti.

Tanzimat Fermanı ile;

 Bütün vatandaşların can, mal, namus güvenliği devlet tarafından sağlanacak,
 Herkesten gelirine göre vergi alınacak,
 Askerlik vatan görevi olacak ve belli bir düzene konacak,
 Mahkemeler halka açık olacak ve hiç kimse yargılanmadan cezalandırılmayacaktı.Fermanın ilanından sonra, içeriğine uygun olarak, devlet yönetimi, maliye, adliye ve askerlikle ilgili kanunlar hazırlandı. Islahatlar yapıldı. Tanzimat 
Fermanı ile;

 Padişahın yetkileri kısıtlandı. Kanun üstünlüğü ilkesi kabul edildi. Demokratikleşme hızlandı.
 Toplumunda eşitliğin, birlik ve bütünlüğün sağlanması hedeflendi.
 Mısır sorunu ve Boğazlar konusunda Avrupa devletlerinin desteği sağlanmaya çalışıldı. 
 Azınlık isyanlarının önlenmesi ve Avrupa devletlerinin Osmanlı iç işlerine karışması engellenmek istendi.
 Ancak başarılı olunmadığı gibi bu sorunları daha da arttırdı.

b.Islahat Ferman:Tanzimat Fermanı'nın eksikliklerini gidermek amacıyla hazırlandı. Ferman Paris Konferansı sırasında yayınlandı.

Buna göre;

 Hristiyanların devlet memuru olabilmesi, devlet okullarında okuyabilmesi kabul edildi. Azınlıklara kilise ve okul açma izni verildi.
 Azınlıklar askerlik görevini para (bedel) ödeyerek yapabilecekti.

Islahat Fermanı ile Avrupalıların, Osmanlı iç işlerine karışması engellenmek istenmiştir. Ayrıca toplumda eşitliği sağlamak, azınlıkları devlet yönetimine ısındırmak hedeflenmiştir. Ancak istenilen sonuç alınamamış, üstelik azınlıklar Müslümanlardan daha ayrıcalıklı hale gelmiştir.

I. ve II.Meşrutiyet 

I. Meşrutiyet: Tanzimat ve Islahat Fermanları Osmanlı Devleti'ndeki sorunları çözmeye yetmedi. Azınlıklar yeni hak talepleriyle isyan etmeye devam ettiler. Namık Kemal, Ziya Paşa gibi aydınların başını çektiği Jön Türkler (Genç Osmanlılar) ülkenin ancak meşrutiyet yönetimi ile kurtulacağına inanıyorlardı. Onlara göre; demokratik meclisler oluşturulmalı, halk seçeceği temsilciler aracılığıyla yönetime katılmalı, padişahın yetkileri kısıtlanmalı, toplumda din, dil, ırk ayrımı yapılmamalıydı.Genç Osmanlı aydınları bazı subayların da desteğini alarak Meşrutiyeti ilan edeceğine dair söz veren II. Abdülhamit'in tahta çıkmasını sağladılar (1876).II. Abdülhamit, Mithat Paşa'yı sadrazamlığa getirdi. Mithat Paşa başkanlığında oluşturulan bir kurul önce bir anayasa (Kanuni Esasi) hazırladı. Ve Meşrutiyet ilan edildi. 1876'da I. Meşrutiyet dönemi başladı. 
Anayasaya göre;

 Meclisi açma ve kapama yetkisi padişaha ait olacaktı.
 Halkın seçeceği vekillerden oluşacak bir Mebuslar Meclisi ile, padişahın seçeceği kişilerden oluşacak, Âyan Meclisi oluşturulacak, yasama yetkisi bu meclislerde olacaktı.
 Yasalar padişah tarafından onaylandıktan sonra yürürlüğe girecekti. 

I. Meşrutiyetin îlanı ile;

 Halk ilk kez yönetime katılma hakkı elde etti. Padişahın yetkilerinde kısıtlanmalar oldu. 
 Osmanlı Devleti ve Türk tarihinin ilk anayasası yapıldı.
Buna rağmen yasaların padişah tarafından onaylanırsa yürürlüğe girecek olması, padişahın meclisi açma ve kapama yetkisinin olması, tam demokrasiye geçişi engellemiştir. 

II. Meşrutiyet: II. Abdülhamit meşrutiyet yanlısı değildi. 1877-1878 Osmanlı - Rus Savaşı'nı bahane ederek meclisi kapattı ve baskıcı bir yönetim uygulamaya başladı.Buna rağmen genç Türk aydınları mücadelelerine devam ettiler. İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti'ni kurdular. Özellikle genç subaylar arasında taraftar bulan İttihat ve Terakkiciler Balkanlardaki karışıklıkların artması ve Avrupa devletlerinin yeni isteklerde bulunması üzerine Makedonya'da ayaklanma başlattılar. II. Abdülhamit Kanuni Esasi'yi yeniden yürürlüğe koydu. Böylece II. Meşrutiyet dönemi başladı. Seçimler yapıldı. Meclis çalışmalarına yeniden başladı. II. Meşrutiyet'in ilanından bir süre sonra meşrutiyet karşıtları İstanbul'da büyük bir isyan çıkardılar. 31 Mart Olayı olarak bilinen isyan, Selanik'te oluşturulan Hareket Ordusu tarafından bastırıldı. Bütün bu karışıklıklar sırasında,Bulgaristan bağımsızlığını ilan etti.Girit Yunanistan'a bağlandı.Avusturya, Bosna - Hersek'i resmen topraklarına kattığını ilan etti.

----------

